# What kind of memory card do you use on your dslr?



## tecboy (May 20, 2014)

I have a SanDisk 32gig sd card with 30mb/s for read and 10mb/s for write.  I was happy with this card until I just bought another SanDisk 64gig with 80mb/s for read and 60mb/s for write.  I am amazed with the speed, and it is extremely fast.  I noticed SanDisk has several models with far higher read/write transfer rates.

Just curious, what about yours?  What brand is it, how fast, and how many gig?


----------



## runnah (May 20, 2014)

lol I've added many more since this photo. I've stopped using Lexar as I've had two crap out on me. The transcends I use for video.


----------



## tecboy (May 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> lol I've added many more since this photo. I've stopped using Lexar as I've had two crap out on me. The transcends I use for video.
> View attachment 74398



I have met a photographer who has a zip-lock bag full of SD cards.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 20, 2014)

Sandisk Extreme Pro 95 mbs read/write speed - I have two, a 64 gb in my primary camera and a 16 gb in the backup body, I'm planning on getting another 64 mb for the second camera and putting the 16 gb back on "reserve" so I'll have it on those few occasions where I need a little more than 64 gb in a single day.


----------



## sm4him (May 20, 2014)

I use SanDisk almost exclusively. I've tried Transcend, Kingston and a few others, but always come back to the SanDisk brand.

However, within the SanDisk cards, I'd always just used whatever I could get for a good price. I just didn't believe it really made any difference. I had regular SanDisk, Ultras, Class 4, Class 6, whatever&#8230;I just didn't care.

About a month ago, I decided to try an Extreme Pro (95mbs read/write speed), just because some respected TPFers kept going on about it. "Meh," I said to myself, "it cannot possibly really matter all that much."

After one week with that card, I was convinced. I will only buy the Extreme Pro cards from now on. I'd been having some issues with slow buffer speed, and thought it was just a limitation of my camera. I'd also been having some problems with cards simply not seeming to function in the camera. They'd work for a few shots, then I'd have to remove them and re-insert them to make them work again. Frustrating when you're trying to capture bird images.
I've not had one single problem since getting the Extreme Pro card.  Which reminds me, I really need to order two more cards&#8230;


----------



## 480sparky (May 20, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Sandisk Extreme Pro 95 mbs read/write speed .....



Same here 'cept mine are all 16g.


----------



## sscarmack (May 20, 2014)

San Disk Extreme Pro only


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 20, 2014)

I use a sandisk SDHC 16GB class 10 and a transcend 4GB class 4 (the free one) as back up.


----------



## SCraig (May 20, 2014)

SanDisk Extreme Pro exclusively.  Normally 32gb each.


----------



## jaomul (May 20, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Sandisk Extreme Pro 95 mbs read/write speed - I have two, a 64 gb in my primary camera and a 16 gb in the backup body, I'm planning on getting another 64 mb for the second camera and putting the 16 gb back on "reserve" so I'll have it on those few occasions where I need a little more than 64 gb in a single day.


That's some amount of shooting in one day, wow


----------



## Derrel (May 20, 2014)

I like SanDisk Extreme CF cards. Over the years, they have gotten higher in capacity, first I bought Sandisk 1-gig cards, then 2-gig size, then I went to 8-gig cards. I later added a couple 4-gig cards, so I can have a CF card that fits PERFECTLY on a DVD disc with all the raws + a full set of preview JPEG files for slide-show or quick contact sheet creation.

My first big storage cards were a pair of IBM Microdrives...one cost me $400, discounted, about 13 years ago when I bought my first digital camera, a used Nikon D1. BOTH of those tiny IBM hard drives eventually crapped out! I ususually shoot with a pair of 8-gig cards, one in each slot. I have not moved to the newer, 16- to 64-gig CF cards yet. I'm good with 8's and 4's.


----------



## tecboy (May 20, 2014)

jaomul said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Sandisk Extreme Pro 95 mbs read/write speed - I have two, a 64 gb in my primary camera and a 16 gb in the backup body, I'm planning on getting another 64 mb for the second camera and putting the 16 gb back on "reserve" so I'll have it on those few occasions where I need a little more than 64 gb in a single day.
> ...



When I shoot sports or fashion show, 32g is not enough for me.  That is a reason I purchased 64g with higher transfer rate.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 20, 2014)

tecboy said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



I can usually get by pretty well on the 64 gig card since I download everything as soon as I get home and reformat the card, it's pretty rare that I'll take enough pictures in one day to fill the entire 64 gig.  I had the 16 gig for backup just in case I did go over, I started using it in my 2nd camera when I bought it - so I'd like to get a dedicated card for the second camera and then be able to use the 16 for a backup card in case it's needed for a little exra shooting.


----------



## tevo (May 20, 2014)

I purchase exclusively SanDisk CF cards, specifically Extreme or Extreme Pro. They are the only cards that I have never had a single read error, corruption, or other issue with.


----------



## 480sparky (May 20, 2014)

jaomul said:


> That's some amount of shooting in one day, wow




A 16g card can record slightly over 500 .NEFs from a D600, this I know firsthand.  So 64g should be capable of storing 2,000 frames.  And that's .NEFs, not .JPEGs.


----------



## TammyCampbell (May 20, 2014)

I just got my first San disc  extreme pro a couple weeks ago. These guys went on and on about it.So far so good.


----------



## pjaye (May 20, 2014)

Sandisc extreme pro - two 32gigs in the camera and a 16 as backup. I shoot a lot of pictures.


----------



## wickie44 (May 20, 2014)

Toshiba flash air 16gb in both of my cameras, one normal SD and one SD in a CF adapter best buy ever!!!!


----------

